# >>>>>>> Friday Pic <<<<<<<



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Its Friday.........


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Friday*

Friday Pics!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are some misc pics from the last few weeks.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmmm


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Memorial weekend pork butt and my new boat.


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

*TGIF!*









Took baby girl swimming.








Jumping in








Making her rounds








Fishing tournament








1st place heaviest trout


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Auction Pen*

Trodery won and asked for something in Turquoise and Red.

This is the results.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

My son has been watching me run the backhoe too much! Here he is helping momma work in the flower beds.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Some shots from last weeks trip to Akumal/Tulum cavediving.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Dad's Luccheses. Wish they fit me, really wish he was still around to wear them.









'Nuff said









Pretty cool set up. Temporary cooling for an office building that took a lightning hit on a system that was on its last legs anyway.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandson playing Tee Ball on Wednesday evening, last game of the season.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> Grandson playing Tee Ball on Wednesday evening, last game of the season.


 Awesome pics Bo. Says I gotta spread. Good looking kid.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I got my brothers black lab for the week. She is not even 5 months but my lab is taking care of her. She is learning bad habits from my lab lol.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Daughter drawing our house.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A PSD4 and a Wasatch Devastator


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bill said:


> Trodery won and asked for something in Turquoise and Red.
> 
> This is the results.


Thank you Bill!

That pen is AMAZING! You do great work!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

CulturedHick said:


> A PSD4 and a Wasatch Devastator


Where are you getting Wasatch beer?


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

*hard day at work*

just another bay on Galveston bay


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

New neighbor
Helicopter ride to work
YFT swimming around us and all I can do is take pics


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely the happiest day of my life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> Where are you getting Wasatch beer?


I found it at Spec's in Conroe, but the other locatons might have it. I noticed that all of their locations do not carry the same inventory.

Good luck!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Memorial weekend pork butt and my new boat.


Saw that GW in the classifieds...sweet clean boat man, congratulations!

Bill, that pen is beautiful...you and Jim sure do have great talent!

TH


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandson showing his speed.... boy has natural talent. (gets it from his papaw)  Next week I'll brag, I mean post some allstar baseball photos.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Friday Funny...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My wife spoiled our pup with room service









My new ride for the summer


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

One of my co-workers (and fellow 2cooler) eating a very healthy breakfast..
I chopped all my hair off (before and after pic) I'm sad about it now 
Few pics of our crazy girls!
Emma came to work with me one Saturday


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My 3 girls... Alex led her class into graduation last week.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Did some yard work...
New Lime tree.
Not a bad view from the island...
It was okay...a bit heavy but not bad


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

New pipe
First brisket on my new to me smoker. Thicker steel works sooooo much better! 
My bride at a new eatery. Tons of fresh veggie plates. Grown on site. Cool place.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My harem .


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

A few of my son and his Wolfpack Apache unit from Ellington in Afghanistan.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> My harem .


I hear'm... Your harem, that is....:brew:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Last weekend was a big one!! And these were just from Friday and Saturday...

Steaks Stogy and Boxing night
Mike w/ the Ring Girls
My Dad's 80th
She said YES!! I surprised her....:doowapsta
Sealed with a kiss....:doowapsta


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

My Daughter with her 43" Big Ugly from a couple weeks back, caught it on a bass assassin paddle tail. She's been regulated to having to stay in the boat the last few months with a bad wheel and it's killing her lol. 

One of my sons senior year pictures, he's my oldest and he graduates next Friday and I couldn't be prouder. The last few years have flown by way too fast.

Last trip out with my "High Schooler".

Sunset in Rockport, my happy place


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Busy at the Mendenhall household.

1st pic-Drake's new room
2nd pic-Easton Ward Mendenhall-28 weeks this past Tuesday
3rd pic-Everett Langham Mendenhall-28 weeks this past Tuesday
Twins are about 3lbs each, and grwoing neck and neck. Momma is doing well, babies are doing fantastic. 
4th pic-My Grandmother some years ago before she had a stroke Fly Fishing in Spring Creek. Linda Langham Cole, RIP.
5th pic- My dad and I at the base of Star Peak in Colorado.
6th pic-Drake on Memorial Day, enjoying the slide at his friends house.
7th pic-Our new ride for the twins and mom. Thanks to General Rack on the forum for a great transaction.

The old pics of the father and grandmother were something special to me on Saturday as I thumbing through "my box".


----------



## bigt1786 (Oct 25, 2006)

My wife and I after my hooding ceremony. Couldn't have picked a better more beautiful, loving and supportive person to help me make it through all these years of school. 







[/URL]

After my graduation with my Doctorate degree in Physical Therapy from Texas Tech University - Health Sciences Center. Made sure my CCA and STAR registration had Dr. Travis Smith on it! 







[/URL]

It's a Boy! Here's a picture from some gender reveal pictures we took. The land behind us is the 5 acre, future site of our new home. 







[/URL]


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Picture of my kids and I making a quick drift in a back lake prior to taking them to Sunday Beach on Memorial Day.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Foodwader, Look closly .. I can't wait no more.. 

Cool Pics Everyone.. Its almost Lunch time..

Fresh Pecan Trout

Smoke Pork Butt n Sides

never Ending Ceveeche

Lean SW Stuffed Burger w SW Pappa Salad

Tuna Tartare Nachos with Habanero Mango Sauce n A Kicked up Avocado Sauce

Pulled Port Green Enchiladas

Chicken Gazpacho Salad 

Burp................


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

This was taken before the guy in the restroom got busted with the snow cones lol !!!!!!!


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Dang Captain Dave! You just made me hungry. Great looking groceries!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure hope those snowballs didn't just come out of a stall while the guy carrying them was taking a dump.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'm sad about it now


You look really mad about it in the after picture 

What's it look like from behind...how short did it go?

TH


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*pict*

I sure look forward to friday pictures it gets me through the hardest day of the work week to stay motivated


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

*... don't know if I have ever shared.*

Anyhow, the Woman and I.

Our little boy Maximus protecting the yard from any and all cats. haha.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*blast from the past!!*

Found this the other day. High School Ag Shop, Year 1967, my dad and his friends. Man have times changed!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Luco said:


> Found this the other day. High School Ag Shop, Year 1967, my dad and his friends. Man have times changed!!


That's the old Wharton HS?

How many in that picture wound up in Vietnam? Do you know?

I'm in El Campo...cool picture.

TH


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Here are some misc pics from the last few weeks.


Hi Jaime, i believe this is the 2nd time you posted the pic with meat in the sink. I have to finally say, what do you use to clean it? I don't think i could do that, maybe on a new sink, maybe. Call me a germ-o-phob i guess. Hope I didn't offend, just looking for a good bacteria cleaner i guess:help:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

chumy said:


> Hi Jaime, i believe this is the 2nd time you posted the pic with meat in the sink. I have to finally say, what do you use to clean it? I don't think i could do that, maybe on a new sink, maybe. Call me a germ-o-phob i guess. Hope I didn't offend, just looking for a good bacteria cleaner i guess:help:


Stop obsessing over Jamies1982's meat.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pics of all the fish I caught last week..........



Slow week.......


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

All the sidewalk belongs to me!

not mine but I found this 2funny..


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

chumy said:


> Hi Jaime, i believe this is the 2nd time you posted the pic with meat in the sink. I have to finally say, what do you use to clean it? I don't think i could do that, maybe on a new sink, maybe. Call me a germ-o-phob i guess. Hope I didn't offend, just looking for a good bacteria cleaner i guess:help:





saltwatersensations said:


> Stop obsessing over Jamies1982's meat.


LOL Im not sure, my wife usually does the spotless cleaning after I clean. I just use reg anti-bacterial + bleach. LMAO @ SWS awesomeness!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I know that guy...................LMAO*

:brew2:



Jamie_Lee said:


> One of my co-workers (and fellow 2cooler) eating a very healthy breakfast..
> I chopped all my hair off (before and after pic) I'm sad about it now
> Few pics of our crazy girls!
> Emma came to work with me one Saturday


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

fishologist said:


> just another bay on Galveston bay


Was that you rolling down 146 yesterday with the TPWD Shoalwater Cat?


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*long wait and $$$$*

after being shot on Feb 16th and having his leg reconstructed Cooper finally got EVERYTHING off of his leg.

He is stiff but already getting used to having 4 normal legs again.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoping to be out of the ground in another week and a halfhwell:




















Â©


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:brew:


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> That's the old Wharton HS?
> 
> How many in that picture wound up in Vietnam? Do you know?
> 
> ...


Boling High School 1967 I need to ask my pop about how many went to Vietnam Im sure it was prop quite a few of them. I know my dad didnt go. He went to Sam Houston State instead. Man could imagine taking a picture like that in 2013. They would have all been suspended for smoking and carring guns at school. This country has lost all it's course and is so off track now.. Sad really those where the good old days..


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I always carried a Buck knife in my back pocket, and a shotgun in a gun rack in the back window of my pickup in High School.....that would get you a Swat Team 911 call these days. :spineyes:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cannonball!!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Luco said:


> Boling High School 1967 I need to ask my pop about how many went to Vietnam Im sure it was prop quite a few of them. I know my dad didnt go. He went to Sam Houston State instead. Man could imagine taking a picture like that in 2013. They would have all been suspended for smoking and carring guns at school. This country has lost all it's course and is so off track now.. Sad really those where the good old days..


The feller on the far right looks like my dad but im pretty sure it isnt since he was a Wharton boy.



Bocephus said:


> I always carried a Buck knife in my back pocket, and a shotgun in a gun rack in the back window of my pickup in High School.....that would get you a Swat Team 911 call these days. :spineyes:


I had a 12 gauge in my truck everyday in plain sight from 97-2000. The cops didnt care as we were at a country school. We also routinely had coolers in the bed of the truck full of beer. Whenever we had a new teacher move to the school they would see it and flip out. We would get called into the office to go show the VP. Then he would send us back to class after we went outside to investigate it and have a dip. Usually took us about 30 minutes or so. The good days are def a thing of the past


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I always carried a Buck knife in my back pocket, and a shotgun in a gun rack in the back window of my pickup in High School.....that would get you a Swat Team 911 call these days. :spineyes:


You aint kiddin Bo, back in the seventies all us country boys carried knives. Mine was a puma game warden I carried in the back pocket of my wranglers. I worked all summer in the oil fields and special ordered a Remington 700 2506 with bull barrel and carried it in the pickup gun rack. Would leave my windows down during class and never had to worry about it gettin stolen. Dang life was good in those days.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My 20" AR Build is coming along


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

That last picture is priceless...Congrats!!!!



bigt1786 said:


> My wife and I after my hooding ceremony. Couldn't have picked a better more beautiful, loving and supportive person to help me make it through all these years of school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

28" fatty CPR'd by mama


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

New CCA rod. 

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

Talking about guns at school. in 1968 4 of us that were taking metal shop and wood shop bought 11 assorted Mausers, Springfields and Enfields and some Bishop and Fajen stocks. Turned down the barrels, drilled and tapped them for scope mounts, fitted and finished the stocks. The metal shop instructor reblued them for us. No one ever questioned what we were doing. We gave them to the principals and coaches for Christmas.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Texas T said:


> A few of my son and his Wolfpack Apache unit from Ellington in Afghanistan.


Great snaps Tex T. Congrats with your WolfPack Warrior son. Hope he is back in Texas soon.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

DickyT said:


> Talking about guns at school. in 1968 4 of us that were taking metal shop and wood shop bought 11 assorted Mausers, Springfields and Enfields and some Bishop and Fajen stocks. Turned down the barrels, drilled and tapped them for scope mounts, fitted and finished the stocks. The metal shop instructor reblued them for us. No one ever questioned what we were doing. We gave them to the principals and coaches for Christmas.


Good thing none of you had a plastic knife in you lunch boxes!!!!

Remember when rifles were $19.00 at the GI surplus stores. Wish I had some photos of some of the rifles that were rebuilt out of those old rifles.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Luco said:


> Boling High School 1967 I need to ask my pop about how many went to Vietnam Im sure it was prop quite a few of them. I know my dad didnt go. He went to Sam Houston State instead. Man could imagine taking a picture like that in 2013. They would have all been suspended for smoking and carring guns at school. This country has lost all it's course and is so off track now.. Sad really those where the good old days..


My Dad went to Boling high school, as well as most of my Mom, Aunts, and Uncles, and cousins. All my family was born and raised in Boling and Newgulf. Dad graduated in 64, he was in Viet Nam 66-67. Thats a cool pic you posted!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

pig that a hunter killed last night!

already have one down this morning!

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Some fish pics from this week.

































Sent from my phone.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

East Bay Matagorda Sunset
View attachment 619015

Chillin on the rocks. 
View attachment 619016


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

This guy flies past me doing at least 70 this morning.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*The perfect Ying and Yang - my pups*

dogs


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Hollywood1053 said:


> This guy flies past me doing at least 70 this morning.


True dumbarse right there, can't fix stupid! Lemme guess what race..............


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo


----------

